# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Norditropin Nordilet HGH (pharma grade) cycle. Solo

## Othello

Hi all

I posted (mistakenly) my log on another part of this forum...here's the link (http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...hgh-cycle.html) . I will continue it here as i have some questions and dont seem to be getting any answers there.

To sum up: 

its my 19th day on HgH (norditropin-nordilet pens) pharma grade. Started at 2 iU im up to 2.5 ius now.

Results seem to be good. Waist has receded visibly (pants fit better and belt can be buckled at last notch which is two notches less than 3 weeks ago).

None of the sides spoken of except very very mild pain in wrists. no water ret/bloating or anything.

lifts have greatly improved - i am back to benching weights i would bench a couple of years back when on AAS

had some issues during cardio (calve pumps when on threadmill) this has somewhat gotten better...

over all I feel quite satisfied. might be bumping the dose to 3 iu per day.

i pin first thing in the morning (5 or 6 am) then take 100mcg of T4 (Elthroxine - also pharma grade). took 200 mcg for a while in two splits morning and night but then went back to 100 in the morning...any opinions on this? based on the documentation, I should be taking around 17mcg/kg of weight...at 100kg it makes it around 170mcg per day...now this is a dose for people with thyroid issues which I am not...



also considering adding some anavar at 50mg per day around month 3 with test E (testoviron ) at 250 mg per week (to conteract shutdown caused by anavar)...any advice on this? should i go for it or just stick to hgh as i am now? my aim in all that is get the best out of my hgh cycle while keeping fit, not loosing anything down there  :Wink:  (took me 2 to 3 years to fully recover from my last cycle as PCT was somewhat blotched cause of travelling around the area and all that)...thank god for cialis  :Smilie:

----------


## The Titan99

19 days at 2 i.u.'s ed you should not be seeing any results at all yet. Sounds like Test P/Anavar already, although that would be impossible to confuse. I'd say diet and lifting intensity is responsible for your results so far, which is awesome since when the GH does start doing something you'll really be happy. Then again, 2 i.u.'s of GH ed isn't going to do anything but aid in fat loss in my opinion. I'd consider under 5 i.u.'s a waste of GH, and doing GH without Test a waste of money.

As far as getting answers, I don't see any questions. Sounds like a log entry to me.

----------


## Othello

> 19 days at 2 i.u.'s ed you should not be seeing any results at all yet. Sounds like Test P/Anavar already, although that would be impossible to confuse. I'd say diet and lifting intensity is responsible for your results so far, which is awesome since when the GH does start doing something you'll really be happy. Then again, 2 i.u.'s of GH ed isn't going to do anything but aid in fat loss in my opinion. I'd consider under 5 i.u.'s a waste of GH, and doing GH without Test a waste of money.
> 
> As far as getting answers, I don't see any questions. Sounds like a log entry to me.


Hey Titan thanks for the reply. 

Actually the log entry was the other post...

havent started anavar/test yet. 

you are right diet is in check and I am working out quasi religiously. 5 - 6 days workout+cardio then 7th day hiking in the mountain and or resting with the family.

question was about to add or not to add anavar+test E on this cycle. in other words should I keep on to GH, save the $$ from var and test and upping the hgh dose or bump to 3iUs and add the var/test at month 3? I have heard of the synergy between hgh and AAs and was wondering what i could expect from such an addition to the cycle vrs. running hgh solo.

also keep in mind this is not generic hgh but pharmacy grade... from what I have been reading some of those generics, when real, could be under dosed which would explain the need for higher doses to achieve results... again this is based on what i have been reading for the last 8 months while researching hgh and its pros/cons. 

We do not have any generics in Lebanon and basic drugs can be obtained directly from pharmacy and without prescription if you know the people (testoviron , deca durabolin , sustanon , dostinex, arimidex , clomid, pregnyl , proviron , ciallis, hgh ... there are some black market drugs like trenbolone , masteron , dianabol etc but with the counterfeit industry at its topmost, you dont know what you could be getting) 

back to topic, at 3ius ed, i would be needing 3 pens a month as each pen contains 30 iu/10mg. 
thats like 360$ per month and I guess affordable to a certain extent. 

upping to 5 ius would mean I would need a pen every six days that's like 5 pens a month...600$...I guess I could manage that as well but my concern would be : 

is it advisable to run such a high dose at a long period? thing is I plan on running this for 6 to 8 months ++ break for a couple of months then go back again etc.

again since i will not be competing or anything and my main goal is overall fitness, definition, leaner look and some muscle gains (nothing drastic tho)...is a 5 iu dose warranted/needed ??

----------


## Newchick76

I am new here and was wondering if your doctor writes you a script for your HGH or you get it some other way? I have a doctor write me a script and 1 pen of the same HGH that you are taking costs me$450. It is outrageous!

Also I would say it took me a good six months until my HGH kicked in. Not sure if that is normal or not, but that has been my experience.

----------


## freshmaker

> I am new here and was wondering if your doctor writes you a script for your HGH or you get it some other way? I have a doctor write me a script and 1 pen of the same HGH that you are taking costs me$450. It is outrageous!
> 
> Also I would say it took me a good six months until my HGH kicked in. Not sure if that is normal or not, but that has been my experience.


I pay $400 for the 5mg pens at the pharmacy in California. I'm about 3 mos in on 2iu a day. Adds up!  :Smilie:

----------


## OnTheSauce

Please edit price out of your post

----------


## freshmaker

These are prescribed pharmacy prices. I have a prescription. What is the issue?

----------


## The Titan99

There isn't any generic HGH around really any more I don't think. The fake ones almost all peptides if your lucky, and if your not it's inert or harmful chemicals that mimic HGH sides like numbness and joint pain...Not nice.

I wouldn't run HGH without Test, but that's just me. You'll probably get some of the fat loss and health benefits from doses under 5 i.u.'s, but you won't get the look or muscle growth I would guess your looking for, at least without AAS. Running HGH without anabolics is like putting Bearnaise sauce on a hotdog. What you'll get from the combo is what makes HGH worth the $$.

----------


## Granovich

Im on 8 iu ed of pharma grade HgH now
3 months in
Great results
I dont think i want to come off ever
I didnt see results until i got to 6 iu
Im bulking up but my stomach fat reduced alot
Im also on test prop which helped me put alot of mass
I would up the dose if you can afford it
Im planning on going to 10 Iu in 3-4 weeks and stay there for rest of
The year at least!

----------


## Othello

Hi all

first to clarify a point (and sorry for any confusion): I am not in the USA nor in Europe...

I am in Lebanon, a country on the Mediterranean sea...hence the relative ease to get stuff from pharmacies. 

Government has been trying to restrict this, so today it is harder to get stuff from just any pharmacy....you need to know a couple of them on a personal basis, and spread your purchases across in a smart way so as not to attract any unwarranted attention  :Wink:  plus in light of the unstable political situation, govt has more important things to worry about than who buys AAS and HGH :P

----------


## Othello

> There isn't any generic HGH around really any more I don't think. The fake ones almost all peptides if your lucky, and if your not it's inert or harmful chemicals that mimic HGH sides like numbness and joint pain...Not nice.
> 
> I wouldn't run HGH without Test, but that's just me. You'll probably get some of the fat loss and health benefits from doses under 5 i.u.'s, but you won't get the look or muscle growth I would guess your looking for, at least without AAS. Running HGH without anabolics is like putting Bearnaise sauce on a hotdog. What you'll get from the combo is what makes HGH worth the $$.


Hi

I upped my dose to 3iu this morning. One shot. will go with it for a month. and see how it feels and its effects. I figure I will eventually get to 4 or 5iu but I would like to take it slow so as to avoid sides as much as possible. 

you can say I am experimenting on my body and checking the sides as I go...will eventually go for bloodwork once I find a way to do so anonymously 

quick question: above 3iu I should be injecting twice a day correct? that would mean first shot early am and the second one? I want to avoid pinning before I go to bed so as to benefit from whatever hgh is releases natural during sleep...I read about PWO pins but then this would mean I woud have to wait an hour or so before my post workout shake and meal...any takes on this from your personal experiences?

might go into adding test/var combo but this wont be before month 3 (beginning august or so). This should give me time to redo my calculations, finalize all research etc ... till now my decision is to run test at 250mg per week and var at 50mg ed. 

Only concern is that var will be from black market which means questionable authenticity...so it could be any thing from dianabol tablets to starch tabs...will try and get a pic of the stuff and check it on the web...wish I had a way to chemically analyze the stuff...anyway will wait and see..worst case scenario ill run just test E for 8 weeks or even drop the whole thing and stick to higher dose of HGH

thanks everyone for your inputs. will keep you all posted of my progress on this thread...

----------


## Othello

> Im on 8 iu ed of pharma grade HgH now
> 3 months in
> Great results
> I dont think i want to come off ever
> I didnt see results until i got to 6 iu
> Im bulking up but my stomach fat reduced alot
> Im also on test prop which helped me put alot of mass
> I would up the dose if you can afford it
> Im planning on going to 10 Iu in 3-4 weeks and stay there for rest of
> The year at least!


Hi Granovich

would you attribute the bulking to the HGH/test combo or just to the higher dose of HGH?

whats your diet like?

Do u pin multiple times and if so when?

how does your test cycle look like and what are your PCT plans? or will you be running it continuously alongside hgh?

finally, any sides observed at such high doses?

Sorry for all the questions but its just that urge one gets to know everything about a specific topic

----------


## Newchick76

> I pay $400 for the 5mg pens at the pharmacy in California. I'm about 3 mos in on 2iu a day. Adds up!


It sure does! How many pens does your doctor write at a time? Refills? How often does your doc require you to see him? Mine wants me to go every three months and blood every three months. Very expensive!

----------


## Newchick76

> There isn't any generic HGH around really any more I don't think. The fake ones almost all peptides if your lucky, and if your not it's inert or harmful chemicals that mimic HGH sides like numbness and joint pain...Not nice.
> 
> I wouldn't run HGH without Test, but that's just me. You'll probably get some of the fat loss and health benefits from doses under 5 i.u.'s, but you won't get the look or muscle growth I would guess your looking for, at least without AAS. Running HGH without anabolics is like putting Bearnaise sauce on a hotdog. What you'll get from the combo is what makes HGH worth the $$.


My doc gives me a compounded test 7% cream. Do the creams work? How long until I should feel the effects from the test cream?

----------


## Newchick76

> Hi all
> 
> first to clarify a point (and sorry for any confusion): I am not in the USA nor in Europe...
> 
> I am in Lebanon, a country on the Mediterranean sea...hence the relative ease to get stuff from pharmacies. 
> 
> Government has been trying to restrict this, so today it is harder to get stuff from just any pharmacy....you need to know a couple of them on a personal basis, and spread your purchases across in a smart way so as not to attract any unwarranted attention  plus in light of the unstable political situation, govt has more important things to worry about than who buys AAS and HGH :P


I just purchased some from a new source out there! That is funny!

----------


## Othello

> I just purchased some from a new source out there! That is funny!


Out there u mean Lebanon?? Ouuuuf! Im amazed  :Smilie:

----------


## Othello

Today marks my 3rd week and 21st day on HGH. 

dose is now up to 3iu. 

Woke up a little weird...flu symptoms...could be the flu (alternating from AC cooled room to 30 degrees centigrade out there is shitty to say the least) or it could be T4 sides as I read it can cause such symptoms ...I will see how it develops..

other than this, I feel myself leaning out on a daily basis. dunno about the feeling good part...I mean I feel good most of the time and I havent seen any changes from hgh...

----------


## Othello

Finished 2nd pen today and started with 3rd.

I swear I could see my abs in the mirror this morning  :Smilie:  it was like a reunion with a long lost friend ... wife thought i must have gone mad or smthng  :Smilie:  ok its not your typical six pack but for me its great !!! 

pumps were AMAZING. did biceps/triceps today and felt like my arms would explode.

some pain in the wrists but ive always had issues with curling heavy weights due to an old motorbike accident...so cant blame HGH and CTS 

weight wise i am still at around 100kg (weighed in at 98 this morning)...not gaining nor loosing but definitively have lost a lot of fat around the waist...for measurements I used to wear size 36 jeans...now I am down to 34 (fits rather tightly but it fits !!!) 

what can I say  :Smilie:  I love HGH heheehehehehehehehe

----------


## Othello

Hello all

*Latest updates:*

Upped my T4 to 200mcg on Sunday morning. No sides so far (as in no palpitations etc) 
I will go along with it for a week to see what gives.

Cycle still going good. fat loss is visible. Waistline has greatly decreased: from size 36 i now wear size 34 pants which is good. None of the sides attributed to hgh ... but as I read those are uncommon at dose I am using so...

Will be doing full pannel of tests as well as BF measurement in a couple of weeks to see if things are OK. *Any specific recommendations as to what to test and what not to bother with*?

Once I finish my 4th pen (that would be a total of 120 iu injected into this body :P ), I am planning to up to 4 iu ED (currently @ 3 iu) to see what gives. 

I am still undecided as to crossing the 4iu threshold or no...as stated in previous posts, I am juggling between adding AAS to this cycle OR upping the dose to 5/6 iu ED. Still have 2 months to go for that decision as I just completed my 1st month yesterday so I will keep doing my research.

----------


## Othello

double post.

----------


## Othello

Still hanging in there  :Smilie:  its been almost 6 weeks now and all is great.

muscles seem more defined...was at the beach over the weekend and all noticed the change that took place in this short time...arms grew by 1cm which is great for me as i have been stuck at 46cm for years...also my calves which have ALWAYS been the bane of my body as they are genetically small have gained size...enough for them to be visible when i wear shorts.

I am on my 4th pen now. running 3 IUs every day. will up to 4IU starting on the 5th pen...was thinking of running on an average dose and then blasting for like 4 or 5 weeks at a higher dose, then getting back to the average dose...say 4ius is the average dose and blast is at 6 or 8 ius ED...

anyone ever done something like this?

----------


## Othello

Today I started my 6th week.

upped the dose to 3.3 IU (8 clicks on the pen)

what I am taking now is as follows:

1- hgh 3.3 iu ED early in the morning.
2- Eltroxin (T4) 200mcg per day post shot
3- Proviron 3x25g per day
4- Dostinex 0.5 mg per week

Prov and Dost are for prolactin control and help with libido and sex in general...unrelated to HgH cycle...

Also, I switched to isolated whey protein as it contains least amount of carbs and other stuff...

fat burning is awesome. my pants are better fitting...went down from size 36 to size 34 and yet at size 34, some pants have to be worn with a tight belt to keep 'em up  :Smilie:  

diet is in check...carbs cut down to bare minimum...I am on tuna, chicken breast, beaf steaks , veggies ... 

bread consumption is zero. so is rice (excluding the occasional sushi lunch or dinner but then i go for sashimi and ignore sushi/maki). 

i do cheat some days as its summer time here and there are weddings and occasions every single weekend...which means drinking and food of all sorts...but I try to even out the total quantity of food I take in during 24 hours so as to keep things balanced. the day after such a party, I add 15 min of extra cardio...

on the booze side, I stopped beer altogether... too many useless calories IMO...I stick to a glass or two of white wine as it contains least amount of calories and make that last throughout the night ... 

got some K supplements (Potassium Chloride 1,500 mg /20 mmol (mEq) ) in case i get bloating from Sodium (Lebanese food tends to be somewhat on the salty side) ...dunno whether to start them just in case or take only when i eat something with high sodium content...

power @ gym is great as well. I am able to pump harder, work out longer and lift heavier.

arms gained 1cm. Calves noticeably grown...I never measured them but they definitively stick out nowadays

i will be upping to 4 ius in the next couple of weeks and maybe go to 5. 

By Month 3, I need to make up my decision about adding AAS or not  :Smilie:  and this is purely going to be based on the results I get....for me if I can achieve good gains with close to zero sides, why take the risk? 

by the way, now as I am typing, I feel some soreness/tiredness in my wrists...also when making a fist, it feels as if I have a rubber stress ball in my hand that I am pressing against...I did feel this back in the first couple of weeks but I attributed it to old issues i had wit my wrists and not to HGH as it was too early for sides to show....

nothing to worry about till now...it just happened  :Smilie:  

shoots ive been boasting about no sides soo much guess i jinxed myself :P being in the IT industry, CTS is definitively not a welcome thing. I will see how it goes over the next week...and decide accordingly.

----------


## marcus300

> Today I started my 6th week.
> 
> upped the dose to 3.3 IU (8 clicks on the pen)
> 
> what I am taking now is as follows:
> 
> 1- hgh 3.3 iu ED early in the morning.
> 2- Eltroxin (T4) 200mcg per day post shot
> 3- Proviron 3x25g per day
> ...


Just goes to show you what changing your diet and lifestyle can do for your gains. Just wait till you get your gh up to a level where you will see results from it in a few months time.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Well done Othello. Keep it up!!

----------


## Othello

Thanks all for the thumbs up.

Im on 5th pen now...still going good. 3.3iu ED. 
Sides as stated previously...fairly mild. Ill up to 4 iu on my 6th pen....then 5 iu on 7th pen. each pen contains 10mg of hgh

I guess ill stick to 5iu for a couple of weeks/month or two and then go back to 2 ius....it would be like cruise and blast kinda approach

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## [email protected]

> I just purchased some from a new source out there! That is funny!


And the credit goes to..  :Wink:  Never knew you were on GH for that long, must've been a huge relief to order overseas. The price you guys are quoting is outrageous. I wish i could reveal the source out in the open but I think that might be against the rules.

To OP, nice log. I'm Lebanese as well  :Smilie:

----------


## Othello

> And the credit goes to..  Never knew you were on GH for that long, must've been a huge relief to order overseas. The price you guys are quoting is outrageous. I wish i could reveal the source out in the open but I think that might be against the rules.
> 
> To OP, nice log. I'm Lebanese as well


Ahla w sahla  :Smilie: 

I guess you are not in Lebanon eh?

----------


## Othello

upped to 9 clicks yesterday. thats 3.7 iu. this is my 5th pen and i love the results. 

fat loss is visible by the day. I am still at around 100kg (between 98.7 and 99.7) but overall feels great. better muscle definition, better workouts...all in all its great. 

On my 6th pen i will up to 10 cliks ED thats like 4.1 IUs...

increments will be a click a week thats like 0.16mgs per week till I hit 5 or 6 iu which i will maintain for a month or two...I may try upping by more than one click...will see how it goes as it all depends on the sides i experience from this....

then after the 1 or 2 months on the "high" dose, ill go down to 3ius a day which will be my cruising dose for the remainder of the cycle...have no clue as to benefits i should get from this but I might as well try it out  :Smilie:  if I do get benefits, I will be doing similar blitzes every two months, for two months...

my initial plan was to run hgh for 6 to 8 months. might go for a year ... will see...hope i don't have to travel to europe or other country in the mean time as I do not want to have to worry about carrying this stuff with me and go through customs...

quick question: did anyone ever try a similar thing? cruizing and blitzing on hgh? if yes what was the outcome? any visible differences? any recommendaitons on duration/dosages etc? I want to avoid doses greater than 6 ius ED as much as possible...

----------


## marcus300

The results your experiencing aren't from the hgh its from the change in your diet and training, 6 weeks worth of gh will do nothing at the dose you have been using it at. The results will start to come on visual in around 5-6-8 months time.. The best result from hgh are when they are used in conjunction with AAS the synergy between the two are remarkable, higher dose when on aas cycle and low dose when your inbetween cycles.

----------


## Othello

> The results your experiencing aren't from the hgh its from the change in your diet and training, 6 weeks worth of gh will do nothing at the dose you have been using it at. The results will start to come on visual in around 5-6-8 months time.. The best result from hgh are when they are used in conjunction with AAS the synergy between the two are remarkable, higher dose when on aas cycle and low dose when your inbetween cycles.



Hi Marcus

thanks for the reply. great ink btw  :Smilie:  might use it as an inspiration for my next tatt if you dont mind.

back to topic: 

thing is I have gone on similar diets before and results were loss of fat but also of power and some muscle mass...and I used all the possible fat burners available in Leb...clen , ECA, L-Carnitine you name it...

this time its kinda different as I am still at my original mass but seeing more definition and strength...hence my conclusion as to this being an effect of hgh...
but then I do not mind if more results are coming my way down the road, I can wait  :Smilie:  

as for including AAS, as per my previous posts I am still dabbling with the idea...but the thought of a long cycle (long because test-E will be involved) is what is pushing me away....cant get my hands on Test-P anywhere here...the only pharm grade form of test they carry in Lebanon is Test E, sustanon and Andriol a pill form of test undecanonate...which is def not what i am looking for. 

plan is to run either a test only cycle or test+var...or test+decadurabolin ...those are the only avlbl AAS in pharmacies...i could get stuff like masteron etc but it would be black market and i dont trust any supplier with such things nowadays...

if you have anything in mind that could help id be grateful for the info  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

The results are from the dramatic change in diet and training and not from the gh at the dose your using for only 6 wks. Gh doesn't do that. 

A good test only cycle will help with results.

----------


## Othello

> The results are from the dramatic change in diet and training and not from the gh at the dose your using for only 6 wks. Gh doesn't do that. 
> 
> A good test only cycle will help with results.



noted.

any takes as to sustanon (Organon)? tried it once, many many years ago...ddnt have any bad sides but what i read about it on the forums and the unstable blood levels made me stop considering it.

reason I ask is that it contains some test prop (30 mg testosterone propionate ,60 mg testosterone phenylpropionate,60 mg testosterone isocaproate,100 mg testosterone decanoate) but as you can see, too little of the test prop is there...plus all the others are long esters...which "might" make it good for TRT but not for BB...

after doing some maths, I guess id need around 4 ampules of sust (thats like 1000mg) per week to get something but then the medium and long esters would be worse than Test E...as i would be getting 120mg of test P per week while quadrupling the long esters...

I still have till the 10th of August till i hit my 3rd month oh HGH and make the decision as to AAS...so till then I am still in lookup/research/question mode  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> noted.
> 
> any takes as to sustanon (Organon)? tried it once, many many years ago...ddnt have any bad sides but what i read about it on the forums and the unstable blood levels made me stop considering it.
> 
> reason I ask is that it contains some test prop (30 mg testosterone propionate ,60 mg testosterone phenylpropionate,60 mg testosterone isocaproate,100 mg testosterone decanoate) but as you can see, too little of the test prop is there...plus all the others are long esters...which "might" make it good for TRT but not for BB...
> 
> after doing some maths, I guess id need around 4 ampules of sust (thats like 1000mg) per week to get something but then the medium and long esters would be worse than Test E...as i would be getting 120mg of test P per week while quadrupling the long esters...
> 
> I still have till the 10th of August till i hit my 3rd month oh HGH and make the decision as to AAS...so till then I am still in lookup/research/question mode


Sus is fine, the prop is very minimal anyway and wont do much unless your running higher dosages, but if your stick with 500mgs per week you can shoot eod and you will be fine, some who don't react to unstable blood levels can run it twice per week.

----------


## Othello

> Sus is fine, the prop is very minimal anyway and wont do much unless your running higher dosages, but if your stick with 500mgs per week you can shoot eod and you will be fine, some who don't react to unstable blood levels can run it twice per week.


thanks mate for the input and gr8 info.


since sust comes in ampules of 250mg each, EoD would make it around 1g of sus a week (M-W-F-Su)...for 500mg id have to go say once every 3 days or so (M-Thu-Su)....would you recommend i frontload first week or two?

will keep looking for test P...in case they decide to import it into the country  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> thanks mate for the input and gr8 info.
> 
> 
> since sust comes in ampules of 250mg each, EoD would make it around 1g of sus a week (M-W-F-Su)...for 500mg id have to go say once every 3 days or so (M-Thu-Su)....would you recommend i frontload first week or two?
> 
> will keep looking for test P...in case they decide to import it into the country


You can split the amp if you need to, no need to inject the full 250mgs eod. if its only 500mgs per week your going to be doing just inject every 3.5 days that will be 500mgs per week. There is no need to do more than 500mgs on your first cycle, you also need hcg at 250ius x 2 per week and also an AI and a solid pct of clomid and nolva

----------


## Othello

> You can split the amp if you need to, no need to inject the full 250mgs eod. if its only 500mgs per week your going to be doing just inject every 3.5 days that will be 500mgs per week. There is no need to do more than 500mgs on your first cycle, you also need hcg at 250ius x 2 per week and also an AI and a solid pct of clomid and nolva


thanks Marcus.

Technically this is not my first cycle although it has been almost 5 yrs since my last one. 

I will contact my pharmacy to check as to availability etc 

many thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Othello

upped to 10 clicks this morning  :Smilie:  

had an all night data recovery activity that ended around 4 am...so I figured i sure as hell am not going to wake up at 6 to pin ... why not pin now...and while dialing the pen, I just added an extra click (10 clicks = 4.1 iu) ...

so i have officially crossed the 4 iu boundary  :Smilie:  

lets see what gives in the coming days

----------


## Othello

started 6th pen today...shoots each pen is lasting me around 6 days  :Smilie:

----------


## imom

> Im on 8 iu ed of pharma grade HgH now
> 3 months in
> Great results
> I dont think i want to come off ever
> I didnt see results until i got to 6 iu
> Im bulking up but my stomach fat reduced alot
> Im also on test prop which helped me put alot of mass
> I would up the dose if you can afford it
> Im planning on going to 10 Iu in 3-4 weeks and stay there for rest of
> The year at least!


What's your IGF-1?

----------


## Othello

Had to Skip Sunday's shot because was out with the family on a camping site with no fridge and nothing to store the gh...yesterday jabbed 11 clicks (4.5 iu)...same today...I will go on with this till I hit the 5 iu mark...

a worry I have is that with summer time, there will be more and more similar outings and therefore I might find myself more and more having to skip shots...unless i find myself some refrigerating bag and carry the pen with me in it. good thing is that i am using pens and not slin needles...

It has been 2 months and 4 days since i began the cycle. 

the numbness of arms, especially when inactive for a while is there...also feels like having a stress ball in each hand when i make a fist...but till now its manageable. Feeling good is there in force  :Smilie:  

muscle definition is evident and so is loss of BF. 

body mass dropped to 96kg but lifts are excellent..workouts are great...intense and no need for rest between sets..in fact I find myself compounding sets or doing super sets just because I feel the energy in me...

work has been hectic last couple of weeks, sometimes ended up working like 20 hours a day with little sleep but strangely I do not feel tired...a little sleepy OK but not tired...duno if its the gh effect but heck I like it  :Smilie:  

planning vacation with the family...and I find myself planning everything around the ability to continue my cycle  :Smilie:  so out went the cross country hiking and in comes the sea cruise :P 8 days on the mediterranean sea cruising from island to island ... just hope they have a good gym on board  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

Loving the detailed log mate. U got around to measuring those calves. N b4 n during pics when u make some good headway. 

Trying my best atm to get enuff won a for a 6month worth pfft.

Anyway. Great thread.

----------


## Othello

> Loving the detailed log mate. U got around to measuring those calves. N b4 n during pics when u make some good headway. 
> 
> Trying my best atm to get enuff won a for a 6month worth pfft.
> 
> Anyway. Great thread.


thanks MP

im kinda photo shy so Im not much into pics but will see how to work around that. 

6 months of good grade hgh should give you "some" results. way I see it is better something than nothing at all...

I am at my 2nd month now and I have achieved results I never saw no matter how hard the diet was or how tough I trained...and it is lean mass...no water, no fat...above all no fears of loosing anything at PCT time.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Yeah I've been really delving deep into it all. Think I've settle on supplier. Juss gonna try save some cash now n hope I don't get ripped
Least they have a resend policy.;-) I'm subd so I'll be looking in often as its definitely something I'm looking at for the next level. 
I'm 6ft3 and 17stone2. Roughly 109 kg. Been cutting fat n gaining mass pretty well until both my shoulders have played up again. Think its just the heavy weights kinda too quick for my body to take. 
So
After year n half
I've taken a whole weak off. Itching for gym like mad. Crazy. But. If Dorian Yates says you need it now n again. Well. I ain't gunna argue.


Edit. N get them pics up. Haha. U should a seen my one year to the day thread. First pics I looked like a bag of shite

----------


## Othello

> Yeah I've been really delving deep into it all. Think I've settle on supplier. Juss gonna try save some cash now n hope I don't get ripped
> Least they have a resend policy.;-) I'm subd so I'll be looking in often as its definitely something I'm looking at for the next level. 
> I'm 6ft3 and 17stone2. Roughly 109 kg. Been cutting fat n gaining mass pretty well until both my shoulders have played up again. Think its just the heavy weights kinda too quick for my body to take. 
> So
> After year n half
> I've taken a whole weak off. Itching for gym like mad. Crazy. But. If Dorian Yates says you need it now n again. Well. I ain't gunna argue.
> 
> 
> Edit. N get them pics up. Haha. U should a seen my one year to the day thread. First pics I looked like a bag of shite


hahahaha...its not that...I just need to find a way to hide my ink so as to remain incognito  :Smilie:  cycling is kinda taboo over here and when u teach at a university and are an active member of the community you cant take risks  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

> hahahaha...its not that...I just need to find a way to hide my ink so as to remain incognito  cycling is kinda taboo over here and when u teach at a university and are an active member of the community you cant take risks


Ahh. Nothing bit of airbrush can't fix lol. But yeh. Not worth risking it ;-)

----------


## DCLive95

I bought from a source in Lebanon as well..

----------


## DCLive95

has anyone ever heard of anyone using Ipamorelin with Somatropin?? or is it basically a waste of time?? just curious..

----------


## MajorPectorial

Think I need to move to Lebanon!! Lolz

----------


## DCLive95

> Think I need to move to Lebanon!! Lolz


Beirut to make it so bad..lol

----------


## Othello

> Beirut to make it so bad..lol


well in terms of getting good HGH in a perfectly legal manner nothing beats Lebanon  :Smilie:  you can also get good testoviron , sustanon , decadurabolin etc... but this is it :P

I would be weary of buying stuff online from Lebanon though...heck its easy to get ripped when u do transactions face to face here and the gear is in front of you...let alone being thousands of miles away and ordering through a web site.

plus how would you know who you are sending your money to? you could be helping finance some terrorist cell for all you know... just my 2 cents...im a little touchy on this topic and I guess it should be taken to the lounge section or something...so forgive my outburst.

cherio

----------


## Rick Kane

> Think I need to move to Lebanon!! Lolz


Great idea bro! That way when Hezbollah closes the ONLY road to the airport you can give us first hand play by play. lol

----------


## MajorPectorial

You got yourself a deal!!!!

----------


## Othello

> You got yourself a deal!!!!


hey... count me in  :Wink: 

@Rick, if they close road to airport we can always use the port  :Wink:

----------


## Rick Kane

^^ha ha nice......smart man always have backup!

----------


## Othello

on another note:

upped to 4.9 IU (12 clicks) yesterday...

I am definitively feeling the numbness in the arms, like when I lie down for a nap or in the morning when I wake up...aside from this, alls well.

workouts are great...fat loss is still ongoing. waist is thinner (I can see this from my trousers ...I used to wear size 36 now size 34 needs a tight belt to keep it up )

on the muscles side, definitively more definition...pecs, bis tris...back...

nutrition is good. I am eating six meals a day, sometimes 7....protein intake is around 1.5-1.8g /kg of body weight mixed between chicken breast, fish, steaks and protein shakes.

carb intake is minimal...not more than 30g per day.

fats etc are ZERO.

the sleepy feeling comes and goes but I dont know if its the hgh or waking up early for the pin thats doing it. sleep however has improved greatly...i never had sleep issues but when on hgh i sleep like a baby....and the dreams are soo live....id read about this but now im experiencing it first hand. 

ill hold on to 4.9 IU for a couple of weeks more...on 5th august id have marked my 3rd month on hgh and will take the decision as to including AAS...

----------


## Granovich

> on another note:
> 
> upped to 4.9 IU (12 clicks) yesterday...
> 
> I am definitively feeling the numbness in the arms, like when I lie down for a nap or in the morning when I wake up...aside from this, alls well.
> 
> workouts are great...fat loss is still ongoing. waist is thinner (I can see this from my trousers ...I used to wear size 36 now size 34 needs a tight belt to keep it up )
> 
> on the muscles side, definitively more definition...pecs, bis tris...back...
> ...


thats too low for carbs bro
try to cycle carbs. you need carbs too

----------


## MajorPectorial

Yeh I couldn't survive on just 30gs of carbs. N when u say zero fat. Are u saying zero added fat?. Steak still has some fat. Fish has more "healthier" fats. N u need good fats in ur diet. Healthy carbs are Always good. Complex over non complex obviously;-)

----------


## AliYousaf

Very informative thread indeed.

I too am interested in giving HGH a try. Luckily for me, just like Lebanon, in Pakistan getting legit Pharm. grade gear isn't a big of a deal. You just need to know your stuff before buying. Simply walk into any pharmacy and buy legal legit gear. 

I will be starting my second AAS cycle in a couple of months. This thread is gonna help me make decision to choose between only HGH or with AAS. 
I am also big fan of HcG during cycle and used it to prevent sides of testicular atrophy.. Not sure if HcG and HGH can be run together in one cycle. 
Great!! Looking forward to your posts.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## DCLive95

> has anyone ever heard of anyone using Ipamorelin with Somatropin?? or is it basically a waste of time?? just curious..


Uhhhhh?

----------


## Othello

Took the plunge. Pinned 500mg of Test E today. 

Ill be doing 2x250 weekly. 

In addition ill be taking dostinex @ .5mg EW and proviron @ 75mg per day. 

Plan to do it for 8-10 weeks...along gh....pct 3 weeks after last pin ...

Fingers crossed

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

I'm still subd Othello so keep that info coming brah. ;-)

----------


## Othello

> I'm still subd Othello so keep that info coming brah. ;-)


I will MP, I will...

Today marked my 12th week on gh....I can assure you that this stuff is POTENT. have never felt better or looked this good in my life and I have been in this game since mid 80s

the addition of Test E came yesterday because I was pissed at weighing the pros and cons and self debating as to whether to go for it or not and also because its been almost 5 years since my last cycle and I really needed to feel that test buzz... 

so I called my favorite pharmacist and told him to prep 2 ampoules of test e for me I was coming to pick'em...and to avoid me changing my mind I went ahead and pinned them in the pharmacy :P then hit the gym...

im due for vacations on Sept 16th so i will be one week off...by then I would be on my 7th week...I wont be able to take the test with me so i will inject the full week dose the day i fly (plane is at night)...I wont stop gh though and will continue my ED pins (easier to pack the nordilet pen and also less conspicuous than packing syringes and ampoules esp with the wife and kids plus it takes me like 2 min to dial in and pin gh which i can do without anyone noticing me) 

I will continue after I get back from vacations for 3 weeks totaling 10 weeks... HCG will begin on my return from trip and will go for the last 3 weeks of cycle then after another 3 weeks break, i will start PCT. 
Most likely Nolva (Tamoxifene) and Clomid altho I hate clomid from bad experiences in my previous cycles...


I might also stop at week 7 altogether and my trip week will be the first week of the 3 week wait period before PCT...it depends on the results I get to be honest altho with test E i expect I will not see much before week 6 due to the long ester...this will be decided in due time ...

----------


## MajorPectorial

Yeh will take a while for the test e to kick in n I've "heard" cycling on top of gh has some noticeable better effects together. So be good to hear how much synergy u do get between them. U goin anywhere nice?. Damn. Ain't been on holiday for years. Not abroad anyway.

----------


## Othello

Decreased dose to 10 clicks this morning.thats around 4ius. Pain in wrists is unbeareable and im said to have a high tolerance for pain (courtesy of syrian mukhabarat interrogation techniques in 90s)...

ill see how it goes for a couple of days...maybe go down to 3 ius for a while...

Anyone ever experience this before? What was the way u dealt with it (other than dropping the cycle coz this is not going to happen  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## Othello

> Yeh will take a while for the test e to kick in n I've "heard" cycling on top of gh has some noticeable better effects together. So be good to hear how much synergy u do get between them. U goin anywhere nice?. Damn. Ain't been on holiday for years. Not abroad anyway.


Hey

Im flying to Turkey actually...some beacj resort. Wifes arranging the trip i just make sure there are good gyms where we go :0

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

Cool. I'm sure tj (turkishjuicer) could tell u some decent gyms out there. Sound guy ;-)

----------


## Othello

> Cool. I'm sure tj (turkishjuicer) could tell u some decent gyms out there. Sound guy ;-)


Read most of his posts....i like his logic and knowledge.

Actually workouts will be in hotel gym...easier logistics wise...ill be in marmaris area

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

Well. Hope ur hol goes fantastic. I think I'll time my next holiday for a deload n totally relax n repair ;-)

----------


## Othello

> Well. Hope ur hol goes fantastic. I think I'll time my next holiday for a deload n totally relax n repair ;-)


Yea its much needed. 

Last year i spent my vac on the laptop by the pool side while family were playing in the water....aint a bit funny hehe....but what the heck...as long as they have fun im fine... this year im wrapping everything up before i fly so as not to have any pending stuff....

Next couple of weeks ill go shopping for those refrigeration bags in which illpack the gh...since its just one pen i doubt ill have any issues at customs over there...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## Othello

Pinned my 3rd test injection this morning....im loving this cycle...fat loss is awesome...workouts r better ... one thing i noticed is that i can sometimes get away with diet cheating...im 3 months minus 2 days into gh cycle and this jmis my second week of test ... i definitively see the synergy that was spoken of.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

Brilliant man. Brilliant. Seemed to lose two subs today/yest. No big deal. Just re subd. Interesting to hear how much this works!!! Hows your energy levels n appetite looking. How about ur lifts? U gaining weight each week steadily even tho burning fat?.

----------


## Othello

> Brilliant man. Brilliant. Seemed to lose two subs today/yest. No big deal. Just re subd. Interesting to hear how much this works!!! Hows your energy levels n appetite looking. How about ur lifts? U gaining weight each week steadily even tho burning fat?.


Energy levels are good. 
I had a heavy workload last week and some family medical issues...under normal circumstances this would have affected my entire workout regimen yet i found myself every single night hitting thw gym and packing weigths....Then post gym i was still g2g for going out for a movie or even socializing.

Appetite-wise no much diff...i eat my 6 meals a day...sometimes, i find myself craving for a steak or some bbqd chicken breast...

Weight's stable at 96kg...at least for the last 3 weeks...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## MajorPectorial

Good to hear man good to hear. Finally started edging over 110kg now. Was stuck there for a bit. Money to buy the amount of "quality" food was my problem lol. But had. Word with my best mate as runs Chinese restaurants if I can buy my chicken from him on the cheap. N its a go.  :Wink:  so laffin.

----------


## Othello

> Good to hear man good to hear. Finally started edging over 110kg now. Was stuck there for a bit. Money to buy the amount of "quality" food was my problem lol. But had. Word with my best mate as runs Chinese restaurants if I can buy my chicken from him on the cheap. N its a go.  so laffin.


Thats one of the things i love about here...its relatively easy to get good food at decent prices and with the Mrs culinary talents...im in 7th heaven  :Smilie: 

Gr8 to hear abt the chinese restau deal...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## Othello

hey all

still going on with my cycle. 

gh is at 4 iu ED ( I am on week 16 right now) and im doing 500mg of test E EW in two shots: monday and thursday. 

Arimidex as AI (.5 mg EOD - tabs come at 1mg and splitting them is a pain) and for PCT ill be doing clomid and nolvadex (Tamoxifen citrate) . 

Test will be for 12 weeks (I am on 5th week right now)...might go to 16 tho...unsure as of yet

Picked up ciallis 5mg (following Austinite's thread) and will be doing 5mg Ed for the pumps, vascularity and the NO (nitirc oxide) benefits. 

I am also doing Dostinex at .25mg EW and proviron at 75mg ED. (those are mostly for sex performance and libido although I admit after including Test it went through the roof :P ) 

also T4 is at 100mcg daily following the gh shot.

starting two days ago, I started pinning gh at night before bed, mainly for logistics reason as it was getting too cumbersome to wake up early in the morning to pin, especially that I am sleeping kinda late because of work that has to be done (major telco project).

I need to highlight that all gear is straight from pharmacy so no doubts about any of the stuff being fake.

now to results: 

BF is considerably down. As per the images on the nutrition post, I put myself at around 14% which is great. I still need to find a decent nutritionist with a bod pod to measure this accurately ...

Measurment wise, from a size 36 on my jeans, I now wear size 34 and I need to tighten the belt to make sure that the trousers stay on  :Smilie:  

definitively lots of definition in pecs, traps, delts and arms...size wise my arms are now at 46cm pumped (thats around 18" I believe) 

CTS symptoms are still troubling me...especially my right hand (wrist, thumb and forearm)...sometimes it gets so painful to even open a door! but I am hanging in there...I tried dropping gh to 4 ius from 5 but it did not help. I am resisting the impulse to drop even further...will see how the next couple of weeks go...if it persists i will drop to 3 ius and watch to see what gives...

had some fever on tuesday night...39 degrees Centrigrade and shakes like hell...had to skip Wednesdays gym session but went back yesterday...workout wasn't that good (no power) I guess my body is still recovering but all is fine now. duno if its Test flu or just the alternation from hot weather to AC in car/house etc...

all in all I am pretty happy with this cycle and the results I am getting...feels good to be back on track and to see myself in good shape again...

more to come so stay tuned folks  :Smilie:

----------


## AliYousaf

> hey all
> 
> still going on with my cycle.
> 
> gh is at 4 iu ED ( I am on week 16 right now) and im doing 500mg of test E EW in two shots: monday and thursday.
> 
> Arimidex as AI (.5 mg EOD - tabs come at 1mg and splitting them is a pain) and for PCT ill be doing clomid and nolvadex (Tamoxifen citrate) .
> 
> Test will be for 12 weeks (I am on 5th week right now)...might go to 16 tho...unsure as of yet
> ...


Invest in a pill splitter it will make your life easier with A-Dex.. Just make sure the blade is sharp enough to cut ..not break the pill.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Othello

> Invest in a pill splitter it will make your life easier with A-Dex.. Just make sure the blade is sharp enough to cut ..not break the pill.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


Ill check GNC if they have any...i currently use a pocket knife for this but i confess it sometimes gets kinda messy



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## Othello

Dropped my gh dose to 3iu ED because the wrist pains were no longer tolerable...hope it fixes it...havent been able to do a propper bench press in weeks!!! actually most of my push workouts are affected altho pulls are good since I use power grips which helps take some of the strain from the thumb I think

pumps at the gym are great tho...after the inclusion of Ciallis 5mg 2 hrs pre workout, i feel like im on dbol with the pumps I get  :Big Grin: 

diet is going great as well...trying to cycle carbs and with my shitty work schedule, I must admit I am doing good...

one funny thing is that I am craving meat!!! I woke up at 1 am last night to grill myself a steak!!! my wife is looking at me with surprised eyes ( wasnt much of a meat fan ...mostly chicken n fish but lately its totally different...

still pinning hcg at 250ius x 2 per week along with test E (500mg EW). I had planned to do an 9 or 12 weeker...I will go to 16 now. 

belly fat is melting down....and this is I guess the BEST thing that I am getting from this cycle as I always had problems with getting rid of this...

----------


## calstate23

Personally, I don't think I would ever waste gh on a solo cycle....

I only use it to enhance on cycle growth and for bridging through cycles throughout the year

----------


## MajorPectorial

I blast n cruise so eud use it all the time. On n off cycle during reload etc

----------


## Othello

> Personally, I don't think I would ever waste gh on a solo cycle....
> 
> I only use it to enhance on cycle growth and for bridging through cycles throughout the year


Actually the cycle is no longer gh solo (despite the title). I added test e as of august 1 and im now running it for 12 -16 weeks along the gh which should go on well into next year (started may 10 so given 9 mnths shld go to feb 2014 after which i might take a cple if months off then back)

----------


## MajorPectorial

Can't wait to get the cash together for gh. Had been looking at 1296wiyhout dac. Igf 6 but not sure yet. U ever tried em? Or slin? If so what wud u rate

----------


## Othello

> Can't wait to get the cash together for gh. Had been looking at 1296wiyhout dac. Igf 6 but not sure yet. U ever tried em? Or slin? If so what wud u rate


Believe it or not its easier to get real gh over here than all the rest of peptides etc...slins easy to but i never tried it...guess the risks too heavy for me ...gh is safer...i also think aas are safer than slin...duno but it gives me the creeps....probably coz ive seen so many pple around me with diabetes and ive seen how they suffer from it...

----------


## MajorPectorial

Oh I get u there brutha. I've thought on slin n thought on it n thought on it but. If I were to become dependant on it. I doubt I'd deal with it for the rest of my life. Gunna be a time I'm old n ain't got a clue hopefully. But at that point. I Into even gunna want to put aas in me. Fu*k the trt dose I'll just talk to invisible people Instead. Cuz I'm crazy like that!
N yeh u said back along just how easy it is. Lol. I'll av to go on holiday I think. If I come to money. Which I very much doubt. I'll let you know.
#stillnevergunnabuyalotteryticket

----------


## Othello

found some blood today when pinning...there was a drop of blood on the needle and some had been aspirated back into the pen...Im still alive and kicking so I would assume nothing bad has happened from that  :Smilie:  I take it that my fat layer around the tummy has thinned down so much that I hit an ab muscle with the 4mm needle  :Smilie:  

lets see how the rest of the day goes  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

If its just a drop ur fine. Happens now n again even with aas. I'd imagine its just a tiny capillary or similar.

----------


## Othello

> If its just a drop ur fine. Happens now n again even with aas. I'd imagine its just a tiny capillary or similar.


yeap...my main concern was for the blood that got sucked into the pen...was afraid it would affect the GH by reacting with it...anyway...pinned today and still have one more pin in the pen before i open a new one...so no biggie...plus im still alive :P

----------


## MajorPectorial

> yeap...my main concern was for the blood that got sucked into the pen...was afraid it would affect the GH by reacting with it...anyway...pinned today and still have one more pin in the pen before i open a new one...so no biggie...plus im still alive :P


Good good

----------


## Othello

Landed in turkey last night. Had the gh in my luggage in a cold bag along with some freeze bottles....arrived safely, no questions asked  :Smilie: 

Enjoying the turkish sun 

Gym sucks btw...main machine is out of order ...so much for 5 stars hehehe

----------


## MajorPectorial

What's the coldest u can keep gh out of interest?

----------


## Othello

back to Beirut  :Smilie:  

hgh transported rather well I must say and not a question asked on either airport...but was sloppy ... last 4 days in terms of eating and not working out (there was no gym at the second hotel I went to)  :Frown:  tried swimming but I guess nothing beats a good old pair of dumbbells hehehe...strangely, I did not see any negative impact on my waistline or in terms of new fat deposits...guess its the GH effect...

anyway...will start catching up today i hope...once i get through the tons of work emails ...

----------


## pedrinhum

I think that you should eat more good carbs in order to get better results. I would avoid carbs at night because insuline can reduce the production of HGH while you are sleeping.

----------


## MajorPectorial

I'd imagine he takes it at night for a good overnight pulse as would normally occur. I.e split the dose to two pins a day.

----------


## Othello

I agree with MP here...overnight shots and split dose shots are the closest to natural body production (as per what I have been able to find out after all the reading/research). 

At 43, I doubt there is much left in terms of natural gh production so I have nothing to worry about in that sense...

I upped back the dose to 4iu yesterday....for my right hand, I am seeing a bone doc this week. I am beginning to doubt its related to the gh...I just hope its not going to be a show stopper of some sorts...prob is how to explain to the doc what I am taking hehehehe...I can see his eyes bulging already :P

I guess I will just play it without telling him anything...let him do the scans and xrays and whatnot and then I will see for myself the best course of action ...

----------


## MajorPectorial

> I agree with MP here...overnight shots and split dose shots are the closest to natural body production (as per what I have been able to find out after all the reading/research).
> 
> At 43, I doubt there is much left in terms of natural gh production so I have nothing to worry about in that sense...
> 
> I upped back the dose to 4iu yesterday....for my right hand, I am seeing a bone doc this week. I am beginning to doubt its related to the gh...I just hope its not going to be a show stopper of some sorts...prob is how to explain to the doc what I am taking hehehehe...I can see his eyes bulging already :P
> 
> I guess I will just play it without telling him anything...let him do the scans and xrays and whatnot and then I will see for myself the best course of action ...


Yeh I agree Othello. Hope the hands not serious n goes quickly. U tried taking msm crystals for aas few month. Take 5grams a day. If its really bad. Like when my shoulder screw with me I take 4grams afternoon. 4grams at night. Its so cheap anyway.

----------


## Othello

> Yeh I agree Othello. Hope the hands not serious n goes quickly. U tried taking msm crystals for aas few month. Take 5grams a day. If its really bad. Like when my shoulder screw with me I take 4grams afternoon. 4grams at night. Its so cheap anyway.


sounds good...im seeing a bone doc at 16:00...lets see what the quack has to say esp. that i cant tell him anything of what i am doing  :Smilie:  

will defo go the MSM way if i can manage to get my hands on some here.

----------


## Othello

Just got back from doc.

Initial diagnosis is tendonitis ... on the lateral side of the hand, there are three tendons that pass through some sort of a tunnel which seems to have narrowed down from wear & tear or calcification...

ended up with anti inflamatory prescription + gastrimut for stomach protection...and to use lots of cold compresses to ease the pain. 

if not clear in 15 days, he will have scans and xrays taken to determine why and might need to cut up to liberate the tendons which would be a b**ch because it would mean no gym for a while...

cool thing is that he did not blame it on the working out and seems to be a decent bloke  :Smilie: 

upping my gh to 5 iu tom since its not CTS and not gh related :P

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Just got back from doc.
> 
> Initial diagnosis is tendonitis ... on the lateral side of the hand, there are three tendons that pass through some sort of a tunnel which seems to have narrowed down from wear & tear or calcification...
> 
> ended up with anti inflamatory prescription + gastrimut for stomach protection...and to use lots of cold compresses to ease the pain.
> 
> if not clear in 15 days, he will have scans and xrays taken to determine why and might need to cut up to liberate the tendons which would be a b**ch because it would mean no gym for a while...
> 
> cool thing is that he did not blame it on the working out and seems to be a decent bloke 
> ...


Defo get the msm crystals/powder. U can eBay it. Loads on there n its PERFECT for tendon type problems. Just order it now. U can get half a kilo for about a tenner or 15 pound. Just load urself up like I said doing a morning n nightly dose. So damn cheap. I'd also look at adding deca and or test cycle to aid in repair too. N try n get some real deep tissue massaging on the most painful areas and surrounding areas to stimulate repair n get blood in the area.
Quicker u get on this the quicker you'll repair as takes couple months to kick in as collagen is slow to synthesise.

----------


## Othello

> Defo get the msm crystals/powder. U can eBay it. Loads on there n its PERFECT for tendon type problems. Just order it now. U can get half a kilo for about a tenner or 15 pound. Just load urself up like I said doing a morning n nightly dose. So damn cheap. I'd aprons look at adding deca to or test cycle to aid in repair too. N try n get some real deep tissue massaging on the most painful areas and surrounding areas to stimulate repair n get blood in the area.
> Quicker u get on this the quicker you'll repair as takes couple months to kick in as collagen is slow to synthesise.


Thanks bro

Ill look into getting them. Dunno about ordering them. Will check local market first...then maybe ill order to my brothers place in qatar and hell send them with someone coming to leb.

----------


## Othello

Best news today. My pharmacist informed me that Gh is covered by Social Security medical-care ... now I just need to find me a good doc to write some prescriptions and I get some of my "investment" refunded  :Smilie:

----------


## Othello

quick update. did arms yesterday. after the workout, measured my flexed arms and they reached a record 47cm !!! 

un-pumped they are at 45cm flexed which is a good 1 - 1.5 cm gained from before the cycle. 

feeling good is quasi constant. bed performance is great (tuesday did the gf and the wife in series and i could still go on - thank you Aust for the ciallis tip) 


calendar wise im on my 11th week of test (started Aug 1) and today marks my 6 months on gh started May 10)

ill keep the test up till end of October (3 more weeks) making it a 14 week cycle. Reason being I'm flying to Iraq on nov. 1 for a long term project. will PCT there while continuing on gh. 
ill be flying in every two weeks so I can replenish my gh stock...

good thing there is a gym in the compound. 

this will give me more chance to work out even better than now...ill have to figure it out regarding the food though...no wifey to cook for me  :Smilie:

----------


## Othello

> quick update. did arms yesterday. after the workout, measured my flexed arms and they reached *a record* 47cm !!! 
> 
> un-pumped they are at 45cm flexed which is a good 1 - 1.5 cm gained from before the cycle. 
> 
> feeling good is quasi constant. bed performance is great (tuesday did the gf and the wife in series and i could still go on - thank you Aust for the ciallis tip) 
> 
> 
> calendar wise im on my 11th week of test (started Aug 1) and today marks my 6 months on gh started May 10)
> 
> ...


to avoid any ambiguity: by record I mean a personal record :P

----------


## MajorPectorial

Some great progress there mate. Keep it going!!!

----------


## Anxnymous

Good gains with GH, how long do you plan on running it?

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Your source told me you got it from him, had to come check out your log, looks like you've had great results, when did you last pin?


Edit ur message mate. Not good talking bout who gets what from who

----------


## Anxnymous

> Edit ur message mate. Not good talking bout who gets what from who


My bad, thought since I didn't say who it was it'd be fine.

----------


## DPTUK

....

----------


## Othello

> Othello I just joined this forum but I have been following your progress for a while, amazing report brother, well done and keep up the good work. I have never taken anything but I am so excited to start GH from next week. I am from UK and have a doctor who has prescribed me Genotropin FDA grade GH which I will get from a pharmacy here in the UK at great expense. I am mainly interested in GH to heal up injuries (I have two bad shoulders) and especially for fat loss so would love to ask you some questions if possible.


sure. PM me if you want.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> My bad, thought since I didn't say who it was it'd be fine.


Yeah. But it leads to ppl pming ppl to death. N can lead to source talk. Best to be safe. ;-)

----------


## Othello

Greetings from Sulaymania Iraq/Kurdistan  :Smilie: 

Just arrived to Suly as they call it here...settled in, went shopping for food and basically hit the ground running work wise  :Smilie:  been in meetings since 5pm (its 1:20 am now).

Tom Im going to the local gym to check it out. Seems its pretty well setup...hopefully I will have time to work out at least an hour a day.

my test cycle ended last week...had my last shot on Friday and now waiting 2 weeks to start PCT.

still going with HGH. Dose dropped to 3 IUs. Lets hope wont loose much of what I gained after PCT...must say weight wise, I am still at 96kg but gained around 1.5 - 2cm on biceps...weights went up by 10 - 15kg (bench, curls etc)...

hopefully HGH throughout PCT will help with keeping those gains...must admit travel came at the worst time ever... Id have preferred to stay home till at least after PCT so as not to add new unknowns to the equation but what the heck...when work calls work calls....

----------


## zWonka

You wont loose anything from GH gains and it helps keep gains by itselft so with a PCT and HGH while your still on a diet you should be fine!  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

GH will help any muscle that underwent hyperplasia. But hypertrophy, if way past your "genetic limit" would ssslllooowwwly (over a prolonged period depending on diet. Training. Recovery amongst other things). Whilst on GH you may again expect less muscle loss. But. Whether on a "par" with a raised "trt" dose. I couldn't tell you. But by the sounds of your dedication, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Your muscle Gunna be with u a good while longer.

----------


## Othello

Thanks for the heads up MP  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

Anytime brutha. I'm close to going on GH myself. After everything I've read up. Researched. How others have commented on its capabilities I'm well up for running it alongside blasting. Maybe dropping I.u's during cruise faze. See how I fare. Plus I believe it will be doubly beneficial to the recurring rotator cuff n shoulder problems. I put on so much strength so quick this past year my joints are complaining. Weighing the costs and benefits of just tb500+MSN crystals and deca added during blasts Im better off reaping ALL the benefits associated with use of pharm GH.

Great thread brutha!

----------


## Othello

you will love it man. Its just awesome. im on 3ius a day now...and going. each day I see myself changing in the mirror. body composition is getting better and i feel good even though im stuck in a hell hole in northern iraq and 5 days into PCT...yet i feel great  :Big Grin: 

lets hope it keeps going. yesterday discovered a gym around 10 in drive away from compound... registered there and began working out...not bad at all..a little expensive (125$ per month) but machines are TOP and so are the free weights ... plus, more importantly, its not crowded and opens till 11 pm which is very convenient. did some food shopping as well and began cooking my own meals.

since appt is very close to office, i end up working from home most of the day which helps with food intake as i dont need to worry about preparing ahead of time or carrying the food with me...just pop on the cooker and its done.

mainly eating chicken breasts (grilled with some spices), low fat yogurt, boiled eggs, oats and dried peaches...havent settled down to counting macros yet...i just make sure i grab 6 meals a day and keeping things balanced ... 19 more days before i get back home...fingers crossed  :Smilie:

----------


## Othello

Greetings from Kurdistan  :Smilie:  

2nd week into PCT. things are better than I was hoping for. started clomid and nolvadex at 75mg and 40mg respectvely (thats the Clomid @ 75/50/50/50 & Nolvadex @ 40/20/20/20 PCT). i did not loose much although nutrition has not been up to par with all the work and the hassles of settling in...my performance in gym is still good to go despite the right wrist pains and the new pain in my left forearm...I still manage to push same weights and same intensity as on cycle...

GH wise, I am still at 3iu ED...its almost my 7th month on now and to be honest i do not feel like stopping  :Smilie:  might decrease to 2iu ED but still not decided....I am flying by the seat of my pants here...lets see what gives. most likely I will go till Jan and break for 4 months before resuming around may ... with a nice test cycle around august....or I will just cruise on 2 iu till april and hit another cycle ... no idea...


one thing though I am thinking of is to try and find out if the pains in my wrist and forearm are related to GH or not...I am pretty sure they are and would like to try and reverse them which would mean stopping gh alltogether....which is somehting I dont really want hhehehe go figure...

----------


## johnmarcos

Hey othello, I'm lebanese too!

----------


## Othello

> Hey othello, I'm lebanese too!


hey there...where abouts r u from

----------


## Othello

hello all

Well its almost a year (minus 4 days) since I started my gh cycle. and yes I have been on it throughout...actually i stopped for a week in april (just as a break) but besides this I am still on it.

dosage wise I had reached 4 iu per day but the CTS symptoms were a real PITA so I dropped down to 2iUs. I upped back to 3 IUs beginning of may...so far so good.

AAS side, I did a 14 week test E cycle back in August. Results were great. made some lean gains...then PCTd and managed to keep most till March where I was forced to stop working out because of work...add to it shitty nutrition and practically no sleep (4 hours every 30 hours) ...I dropped down to 80kg and lost a lot of muscle in that...my arms went from 46cm to 40!!! but ikept on the GH throughout.which allowed me to keep definition and avoid gaining BF.

went back to training mid april and surely enough muscle memory kicked in...within a week I felt my arms take back their original size...in parallel i upped gh to 3ius and my regulated my diet (protein & carbs + increased calories).

started a new test E cycle this week. 500mg per week. will run this for 14 weeks and hopefully nothing will come to screw this up this time.

yesterday I discovered a new gym in town which uses EMS (electronic muscle stimulation)....originally I thought it was BS but since I was offered a free session, i gave it a shot and lo and behold, came out after 20 min with HUGE pumps all over!!! plan is to integrate this with my daily workouts to compensate for some slackness in gym...i really loved the fact how the current would hit every single muscle group...

will keep you guys posted on this thread... 

feels good to be back  :Smilie:

----------


## carbo

Good to hear an update Othello, hope your new cycle will be smooth and you'll recover your lost gains in no time  :Wink:

----------


## carbo

> nice avatar  counting back one year, at the average rate of 2.5 pens per month, must have consumed 30 pens in all. at 200$ a pen (average) must be at 6000$ for a one year cycle :P good thing wifey doesnt read this forum


Good thing I don't have to report to wifey yet  :Smilie:  It's actually about 200EUR here in the EU per pen...with the current exchange rate I'm kind of considering a vacation in Lebanon to stock up lol  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Othello

wassup guys

third day in Baghdad .... sheesh... compounds like a prison camp  :Frown: 

gym is ok... some weights but basic stuff...not complaining. could be worse.

pinned myself yesterday. 250mg test e. drew with a 18g and injected with a 23g 1" needle. havent pinned myself in a long while...but was glad to see i still had the moves.

nutrition wise...not bad. supplementing with protein shakes. foods ok but no way to determine whats in there...meat is fatty...chicken is ok but somewhat under cooked.

gh is ok. still at 3iu a day. 

ciallis for vascularity is doing wonders...i love the way the veins pop out when working out my arms. im back at 90kg. had lost 5kg on my last trip, glad to see i gained them back in muscle. bf wise im at around 16-18%. no way to measure properly...

----------


## Othello

Second pin last night. right glute. went pretty well... this time i ran some warm water on the vial before drawing the oil...and since it was on the right hand side it was easier to control the pinning...although much slower than when the injection is done by a third party  :Smilie: 

diet wise alls fine. some cheating on the account of the food available in canteen but im not complaining much. just added some more cardio to my routine.

----------


## Othello

Howdee guys n gals...

ten weeks into my Test E cycle and 14 months on GH...
upped the gh to 4 iu last night. considering 5 on 2 off protocol ... so far been on 7/7 without any off days (except when i flew to Italy for 8 days and some odd off days here and there but nothing constant)...lets see what gives. 

still on Ciallis 5mg once a day 2 hours before workout (as per Austinite protocol) and I must confess the vascularity is AMAZING... veins popping up on my arms like never before....

what can i say...it feels so damn good. 

HCG @ 500iU per week, adex at 1mg tab every 4 days.

weight at 93kg ...

----------


## carbo

Hey Othello, good to hear your update man. 

I'm just finishing my AAS cycle, going slowly into PCT and will ramp down my HGH from 3IUs to 2IUs in the next 2-3 months and then take a break for at least half a year. Not sure yet what I'll do with all that disposable cash I'll have suddenly my hands on lol

It's been a fun ride with Nordis for sure, results are great  :Smilie: 

EDIT: Oh, and I'll be very much interested to hear your take on 5/2... considering this for my next run, 6IUs on workout days should be awesome  :Wink:

----------


## chezlo

Hey othello, I'm also from Lebanon running norditropin.. Great post brother it sheds a lot of insight on the benefits of GH. are you still in leb?

----------


## Othello

Hey Chezlo...yes I am...on the 10th of may it will be 2 years straight since i have been using it and I can say its Great. I did drop off it a couple of times for a period of 10 days once and 7 days another and had some problems (not hgh related) that were preventing me from working out properly but all in all I am very much satisfied with it. 
was on 2IUs per day for the last 6 months...now bumped up to 3 and finally 4 over the last 5 weeks...preparing for an AAS cycle in May... 

which part of Leb are u in?

----------


## carbo

Hooray for update!

Was actually wondering Othello, are you taking any T3/T4 consistently with the GH? Is so, are you getting your thyroids checked? And still on that 10mg cialis a day?  :Smilie: 

Thanks

----------


## xfit82

Has anyone heard of NordiCtropin...i could really use some feedback...ive heard its the generic chinese version of Norditropin?

----------


## almostgone

Might be better to start you own thread, but running a quick search in this forum should generate some results.
http://forums.steroid.com/search.php?searchid=3378287

I will say there are a lot of fakes out there, but there are some people that are satisfied with the generics they purchased. It's really a roll of the dice, unfortunately.

----------


## Othello

> Hooray for update!
> 
> Was actually wondering Othello, are you taking any T3/T4 consistently with the GH? Is so, are you getting your thyroids checked? And still on that 10mg cialis a day? 
> 
> Thanks


Heyyy...

Actually i am taking t4 at 100mcg per day. No tyroids check yet. Planned for next month.

The ciallis is still on for sure. Its working as advertized  :Stick Out Tongue:  and u get the extea bonus with it as well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Alex*

hey othello , can you post pic of your hgh with box an all. wanted to see what it looks like. thanks

----------


## Othello

> hey othello , can you post pic of your hgh with box an all. wanted to see what it looks like. thanks


Hey man. Sorry for the late reply...been living in a suitcase for the last year or so..

Pics below











I pack them in a special cooler when travelling...hope they are clear enug

----------


## thegeorges123

> Hey man. Sorry for the late reply...been living in a suitcase for the last year or so..
> 
> Pics below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello bro
Im from lebanon too
Fik ya khaye ts3dne le2e norditropin b s3r mnih w tkun ndife

----------


## riks

i am also using a great product studtropin it gave me immense stamina and better results.



*Please don't post links, URLs or any type of contact information. It is against the rules.*

----------

